# Problème Trackpad Macbook Pro



## peymi (15 Avril 2006)

Depuis que j'ai mon macbook pro 2ghz, j'ai un problème de blocage de trackpad qui survient de temps en temps quand je ferme l'ordi et que je le réouvre. Par ailleurs dès que je fais une opération (style copier, coller etc...) le trackpad ne réagit pas tout de suite et il me faut 2 ou 3 secondes pour qu'il réagisse. C'est assez déroutant et désagréable.

Est ce que quelqu'un a le même problème?

Merci pour vos réactions!


----------



## tinibook (15 Avril 2006)

Yep! J'ai aussi ce problème de blocage de courte durée et qui survient de manière aléatoire...


----------



## belzebuth (16 Avril 2006)

moi aussi pareil... mais ça neprend généralement qu'une bonne seconde, et ça n'est pas systèmatique...


----------



## peymi (16 Avril 2006)

alors comment on fait? peut être une correction par Apple dans une futur mise à jour system, il faut l'espérer!


----------



## peymi (29 Avril 2006)

j'ai enfin trouvé la solution:
dans pref système/clavier souris/onglet trackpad/options

décocher ignorer les utilisations accidentelles du trackpad

plus de gel momentané du trakpad!


----------



## belzebuth (29 Avril 2006)

merci! j'avais pas ce problème avec l'ibook, mais effectivement c'est beaucoup mieux avec le MBP maitnenant!


----------



## Yann D (13 Février 2010)

De mon côté c'est peut-être à cause de la chaleur puisque je vis au Cambodge, mais le trackpad de mon MacBook Pro 17" n'est pas aussi sensible que quand je l'ai acheté en juin 2009. Maintenant il faut que j'appuie fortement dessus pour qu'il comprenne !

Y a-t-il une solution ?


----------

